# minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway - Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway - Qualification Thread*

 

Want to win 1 of 10 UMIK-1 Microphones from miniDSP that will be given away each month for the next 10 months?

*Click here to learn more about the miniDSP UMIK-1*

The qualifications are pretty simple... 

Qualification Period is from October 1, 2013 to July 31, 2014... 10 full months.
Make 25 posts in the forums anytime during the qualification period ... remember no post padding.
*NOTE:* This means you have to make 25 "new" posts in the forums _*during*_ the qualification period, which is between October 1, 2013 and July 31, 2014. 
*You ARE NOT qualified until you make those new posts between 10/1/13 and 7/31/14... so do not post here in the qualification thread UNTIL you have made those posts and have qualified.*
Post in this Qualification Thread below that you would like to be entered into the giveaway.
The first of each month, beginning November 2013 and continuing through August 2014, we will draw a winner. You will receive a coupon code from HTS that will allow you to order a UMIK-1 at no cost to you.

You only have to qualify ONCE! If you do not win a UMIK-1 the first month after you have entered the giveaway, your name will remain in the drawing each month... and will only be removed if you win a mic.

*BUT WAIT!*

Because *miniDSP* really appreciates all the support they have received from HTS and its members, there will be TWO drawings per month instead of ONE... therefore you could win 1 of 20 UMIK-1 microphones over the next 10 months!!!

There are no restrictions on shipping... anyone can qualify!

Good luck!

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!

*This giveaway does not count against you as a giveaway win. _Any member winning a giveaway valued at more than $100 will not be eligible for another giveaway within six months of winning a previous giveaway._

*BIG NOTE*: *This is the Qualification Thread ONLY! For questions or comments, please use the minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway thread.*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Please DO NOT post in this thread until you are qualified!*


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Am I truly the first to enter!?! Put me down as an entrant!

I'm keeping my eye on the facebook page too for the Bluray giveaways!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, nice giveaway, please enter me in for a chance to win.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Sign me up please!


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

I never win anything. Sign me up please


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Enter me in the contest thread.

Would love to step up my measurement game. Can't wait.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

This would be a great upgrade (assuming I can figure out how to use REW!). Please enter me in the draw.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I'm qualified and would love to be entered into this contest as well.

Thanks again


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm qualified so sign me up!

Scott


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess Im qualified, I would love to be entered in this giveaway.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Can I Please be entered?


----------



## Nec (Oct 1, 2013)

Please sign me up, I think I'm qualified.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Would love to win this! Would be a perfect addition any audio enthusiast.


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

Well hey I didn't think it would happen, but I think qualify now! Sign me up please.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would love a chance to win! Thanks.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Please sign me up!!..Thanks for another giveaway!! :T


----------



## english210 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sign me up... I'll keep searching other threads for what else I'll need...


----------



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

im in.....Would like to win this so when I upgrade all my av stuff I can calibrate every thing better for my listening pleasures haha


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Very impressive, I hope I can win one then I could finally have a microphone,.,..Currently I don't have one.:bigsmile:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

This is great. Please enter me into the UMIK-1 Microphone giveaway.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Please sign me up!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm qualified, please enter me in this great opportunity. Thanks


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

can i be had to the equation , since i need one to replace my broken Shure mic .


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Please add me to this giveaway, thanks 
Cheers Jeff


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. Keep up the great giveaways!


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm qualified too! Sign me up!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Enter me please!


----------



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

I think I'm qualified now so hopefully I'll be holding one of these bad boys soon!


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd LOVE to own one! Count me in!

Rgds,
Tom


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Finally made the posts. Sign me up.


----------



## RH55 (Jan 6, 2014)

Please enter me into the draw. Fingers crossed.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you for this chance, please sign me up


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Please enter me ( EarlK ) in this great draw .

Thanks ! :sn:


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Sounds great, please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Qualified - Sign me up for the UMIK jubilee!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Please sign me up!!! This is awesome.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I checked my post count this time prior to requesting to be added. So, I would love to be added for this. Thank you again.


----------



## dougri (Apr 1, 2009)

Should be qualified now... please enter me into the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Qualified, please add my name to this giveaway


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am qualified for this give away! Please enter me into the drawing. Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thread reopened. I believe there will be an April and a May giveaway and then we are done. Good luck!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

mechman said:


> Thread reopened. I believe there will be an April and a May giveaway and then we are done. Good luck!


:scratch: no June and July :unbelievable:




Sonnie said:


> The qualifications are pretty simple...
> Qualification Period is from October 1, 2013 to July 31, 2014... 10 full months.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...eaway-qualification-thread.html#ixzz314Xcg2gV


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

hyghwayman said:


> :scratch: no June and July :unbelievable:


I could have swore that someone told me there was only a couple months left... I guess they were wrong. I'll get April's winners announced soon.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Please add my entry, Thx


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Add me please if still open


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

mechman said:


> I could have swore that someone told me there was only a couple months left... I guess they were wrong. I'll get April's winners announced soon.


We are one (1) day out of June lddude: , has a April winner been announced yet :scratch:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*April Winners!* 

:sn:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Look what just arrived 
Thank you HTS, MiniDSP and to everyone involved.
Now time to get to know REW!


----------



## Tin_Ears (Aug 7, 2012)

All I have to do is ask to be entered in the give away? Okay, I'm asking.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

asere said:


> Look what just arrived
> Thank you HTS, MiniDSP and to everyone involved.
> Now time to get to know REW!


Very lucky, glad you won a great mic.:bigsmile:


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Please add me.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Please add me ... I know I need to post a bit more, but will do.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

Please add me to the contest!


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this still open?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

If this is still open please add me, thanks.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

needspeed52 said:


> If this is still open please add me, thanks.
> Cheers Jeff


I think you've done this three times now. :heehee: You only have to enter once.

There is one more drawing in about a week and then this is over.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

corradizo said:


> Please add me to the contest!





Steeve-O said:


> Is this still open?


Sorry, the qualification period ended on July 31st.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thread closed since qualification period is over. :T


----------

